# Rio - disaster looming?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Zika, looters, rats, crime, corruption, dopers, banned countries and a general lack of interest. I have a feeling this is going to be a disaster.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep. You have to wonder what the implications are for the Olympic Organizing Committee. Think in terms of a 2-week Superbowl that brings in a fraction of the viewers. What happens to advertising revenue? And who knows what sort of a soaking Brazil will take?

As each set of games becomes much higher stakes, in terms of an investment and commitment, you have to wonder how that will shape the choice of site. Seems like it's not simply a matter of local enthusiasm and promises.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it's going to be a total shitfest.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Zika, looters, rats, crime, corruption, dopers, banned countries and a general lack of interest. I have a feeling this is going to be a disaster.


What banned countries, and what are they doing?

I think it's going to be a disaster primarily because of security. Without the proper infrastructure to support proper security, there's simply no way to ensure _anyone's_ safety, an there will be those who'll choose to exploit that.

I wouldn't be going anywhere _near _Rio this summer...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Steve6D said:


> What banned countries, and what are they doing?
> 
> I think it's going to be a disaster primarily because of security. Without the proper infrastructure to support proper security, there's simply no way to ensure _anyone's_ safety, an there will be those who'll choose to exploit that.
> 
> I wouldn't be going anywhere _near _Rio this summer...


Russia was banned from the Olympics.


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> Russia was banned from the Olympics.


I hadn't heard that. Then again, the Olympics hasn't been at the forefront for me, either...


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

The whole thing has become nothing but a very bad, stale joke. Far to many events, ones like rhythmic gymnastics should be eliminated, my brain freezes at the thought of that being an olympic sport. B#(**#*(


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

We shall give it a chance. (But I am NOT optimistic)


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> The whole thing has become nothing but a very bad, stale joke. Far to many events, ones like rhythmic gymnastics should be eliminated, my brain freezes at the thought of that being an olympic sport. B#(**#*(


I don't mind women's volleyball.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

fredyfreeloader said:


> The whole thing has become nothing but a very bad, stale joke. Far to many events, ones like rhythmic gymnastics should be eliminated, my brain freezes at the thought of that being an olympic sport. B#(**#*(


I read that as rhythm guitarists....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fredyfreeloader said:


> The whole thing has become nothing but a very bad, stale joke. Far to many events, ones like rhythmic gymnastics should be eliminated, my brain freezes at the thought of that being an olympic sport. B#(**#*(


What counts as competitive sport is different around the world. I was surprised to learn some ago that miniature golf (putting courses, minus the windmills) is considered a competitive sport in Sweden, with championship matches broadcast.

When you stop to think of it, how-far-can-you-jump, and how-high-can-you-jump-using-a-stick, are pretty silly ideas for Olympic sports, as is how-far-can-you-throw-a-REALLY-heavy-ball and how-fast-can-you-jump-over-a-bunch-of-fences. None of those merit being Olympic events any more than the various jumping events in the Arctic Games or rhythmic gymnastics.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Has any country in the last 50 years even broke even on an Olympics?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh my. Did a little research. The link below shows the numbers. I had no idea that Montreal in '76 was such dismal failure. Original budget was 207 mil, final cost was 1.4 billion. Total loss was 990 million and they just paid the debt off in 2006. We did visit the site about 6 years ago, it was a mess. The only thing we seen being used was the pool. The rest of the complex was falling apart. I think a lot of the housing ended up being used. 

Cost of the Olympic Games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> What counts as competitive sport is different around the world. I was surprised to learn some ago that miniature golf (putting courses, minus the windmills) is considered a competitive sport in Sweden, with championship matches broadcast.
> 
> When you stop to think of it, how-far-can-you-jump, and how-high-can-you-jump-using-a-stick, are pretty silly ideas for Olympic sports, as is how-far-can-you-throw-a-REALLY-heavy-ball and how-fast-can-you-jump-over-a-bunch-of-fences. None of those merit being Olympic events any more than the various jumping events in the Arctic Games or rhythmic gymnastics.



cmon man, even when i don't agree with you, at least you're informed. do you not know anything about how those sports came to be part of the olympics? i'm not even a sports guy and i know.
they've been part of the games since *700 bc.* if the pentathalon has no merit, then just what does, and by what criteria?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Oh my. Did a little research. The link below shows the numbers. I had no idea that Montreal in '76 was such dismal failure. Original budget was 207 mil, final cost was 1.4 billion. Total loss was 990 million and they just paid the debt off in 2006. We did visit the site about 6 years ago, it was a mess. The only thing we seen being used was the pool. The rest of the complex was falling apart. I think a lot of the housing ended up being used.
> 
> Cost of the Olympic Games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Damn.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Has any country in the last 50 years even broke even on an Olympics?


Probably far closer to Broke than even judging by Wikipedia stats.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Merlin said:


> I read that as rhythm guitarists....


Hey now, doing gymnastics while playing rhythm guitar that has to be worthy of inclusion in the summer Olympics I would think. 

B#(*


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> cmon man, even when i don't agree with you, at least you're informed. do you not know anything about how those sports came to be part of the olympics? i'm not even a sports guy and i know.
> they've been part of the games since *700 bc.* if the pentathalon has no merit, then just what does, and by what criteria?


Oh I know that. But just about anythng familiar can be tilted on its side to look preposterous. One shouldn't judge the legitimacy of an Olympic event by how familiar it seems or how much machismo is part of it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the legitimacy of the pentathlon is the fact that it IS the original olympic game. without the pentathalon, you lose the tradition. without the tradition, it's not the olympics anymore it's the x games or what have you. still cool and all, but not the same. 


that aside, i have seen the stories for years showing the corruption in the olympic committee, and the fact that it's always a losing proposition to host one. it's no secret to even children that it's an enormous expense to host the olympics. who in their right mind would have chosen brazil? it never fails to surprise me that people with great amounts of wealth and power can make such monumental and obviously stupid mistakes. every time i see such things i'm left to wonder what i missed. i just can't fathom the idea that someone would cause such a trainwreck with no expectation of benefit to themselves


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

It will be a great success and all the youth will enjoy themselves. My glass is half full.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> What counts as competitive sport is different around the world. I was surprised to learn some ago that miniature golf (putting courses, minus the windmills) is considered a competitive sport in Sweden, with championship matches broadcast.
> 
> When you stop to think of it, how-far-can-you-jump, and how-high-can-you-jump-using-a-stick, are pretty silly ideas for Olympic sports, as is how-far-can-you-throw-a-REALLY-heavy-ball and how-fast-can-you-jump-over-a-bunch-of-fences. None of those merit being Olympic events any more than the various jumping events in the Arctic Games or rhythmic gymnastics.






I see no problem with jumping over a bunch of fences.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Oh my. Did a little research. The link below shows the numbers. I had no idea that Montreal in '76 was such dismal failure. Original budget was 207 mil, final cost was 1.4 billion. Total loss was 990 million and they just paid the debt off in 2006. <snip>


... and the mayor of Montreal at the time, Jean Drapeau, when questioned about the budget infamously said, " "The Olympics can no more lose money than a man can have a baby."


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Oh my. Did a little research. The link below shows the numbers. I had no idea that Montreal in '76 was such dismal failure. Original budget was 207 mil, final cost was 1.4 billion. Total loss was 990 million and they just paid the debt off in 2006. We did visit the site about 6 years ago, it was a mess. The only thing we seen being used was the pool. The rest of the complex was falling apart. I think a lot of the housing ended up being used.
> 
> Cost of the Olympic Games - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I've been to the Olympic parks in Montreal and Calgary.

I was pretty shocked at the state of the Montreal park. Like you said, only the pool was being used. I was there about six years ago, as well.

Calgary, on the other hand, was the exact opposite. It was in very nice condition and being used regularly...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

boyscout said:


> ... and the mayor of Montreal at the time, Jean Drapeau, when questioned about the budget infamously said, " "The Olympics can no more lose money than a man can have a baby."


My college room-mate was working part-time as a quantity estimater prior to the 76 Olympics, and was tasked with doing the estimates for the concrete to be used for the Velodrome. The estimate for the concrete alone exceeded the projected (and announced) budget for all materials and labour by a wide margin. You have to wonder if the folks sorting through the bids had any expertise whatsoever.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Steve6D said:


> I've been to the Olympic parks in Montreal and Calgary.
> 
> I was pretty shocked at the state of the Montreal park. Like you said, only the pool was being used. I was there about six years ago, as well.
> 
> Calgary, on the other hand, was the exact opposite. It was in very nice condition and being used regularly...


Don't know about the Montreal area but the Calgary park is mostly unused and the last time I was by it looked like housing was taking over. It made the news this Feb. when a couple of kids broke in and died.
From what I've heard about Rio....which is very little other than there going to be Olympics there....it will probably make the news somewhere for how ever long the Olympics is on and then be done. I think it's supposed to be this year. Maybe Michelle Jenneke will make another vid....which I'll watch.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The Olympics......you mean the Political games?


----------



## Steve6D (May 9, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Don't know about the Montreal area but the Calgary park is mostly unused and the last time I was by it looked like housing was taking over. It made the news this Feb. when a couple of kids broke in and died.
> From what I've heard about Rio....which is very little other than there going to be Olympics there....it will probably make the news somewhere for how ever long the Olympics is on and then be done. I think it's supposed to be this year. Maybe Michelle Jenneke will make another vid....which I'll watch.


I think the last time I actually got out and walked around there was 2010. It was pretty much a tourist attraction.

I can't speak to what it looks like now (urban sprawl is like a cancer sometimes), but back then it was something that Calgarians (?) seemed to be proud of...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have friends in Brazil and visited Sao Paulo around ten years ago.

I think they'll be lucky to get through this without major problems or a terrorist incident.

The only reason my friends remain in Brazil is because they have elderly parents and it's not feasible for them to move.

It's a beautiful country, but the government is terrible. Thet seem to have no clue about how to attract industry to their country or keep it there.

Auto makers are now down sizing there.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Disaster? No, probably not.

Clusterfuck? Definitely.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

They've cut a half million dollars from their security budget.

I hope nothing bad happens, but I would not want to be there.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Rio is dangerous enough on a regular day. I can't imagine the risks during the olympics. Not necessarily because of any terrorist activity, but just your general run of the mill Rio violence x10.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My predictions are, it will go about the same as every other Olympics...a few snags, but otherwise fine. Every single Olympics has had concerns with things like security, infrastructure etc. at the time yet they generally go over pretty smoothly. Sochi, London, Beijing, even Vancouver. if South Africa can pull off the world cup, Brazil can do this. Still amazes me how these places "win" these games, but id sooner they do, than we do.
And in the end, it will lose money.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

The 76 Olympics was a mess. The stadium wasn't even 100% completed. They finished it in the 80s.

However, it's false that only the pool is used. 
The velodrome is now Montréal's biodome. The outside areas are also used, and the housing have been reused. 

The main stadium is used yearly for a few match of football (cfl), soccer(mls) and a couple blue Jay's games. (and used to be the main stadium for MLB's expos) 

The debt was paid by 2006 with gas and cigarette surtax. Oddly enough, there is still a 9cents/litre surtax on gasoline in Montréal, now that it's paid. 

The régie des installations olympiques (RIO is mandated with managing the Montréal Olympics installations) did a poor job at maintenance, and the original retractable roof has been replaced by a permanent suspended one that isn't winter proofed, so the site remains unused during winter, but during summer is used for shows. 

It's documented in Olympics libraries: don't do like Montréal. 
And, Olympics have become such a joke now, with drugs and scandals, so what's the point? 
We're far from the dream of Pierre De Coubertin.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> The 76 Olympics was a mess. The stadium wasn't even 100% completed. They finished it in the 80s.
> 
> The main stadium is used yearly for a few match of football (cfl), soccer(mls) and a couple blue Jay's games. (and used to be the main stadium for MLB's expos)
> .


They haven't played pro sports there in long time, The CFL Alouettes play out of McGill Stadium (since 2009) and MLS Impact play out of Saputo Stadium (opened 2008). It should be noted that Saputo stadium is on the site of the 76 Olympics practice site for Track and Field.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> They haven't played pro sports there in long time, The CFL Alouettes play out of McGill Stadium (since 2009) and MLS Impact play out of Saputo Stadium (opened 2008). It should be noted that Saputo stadium is on the site of the 76 Olympics practice site for Track and Field.


The opening games of the Alouettes and the impacts are both played in the stadium. Plus there are Blue Jay's games there every year. 

I have attended the impact VS Toronto fc opening game at the stadium a couple years ago, it wasn't the saputo stadium. 
And the Jay's don't play at Parc Jarry either when they play in Montréal. 


http://www.cbc.ca/m/sports/baseball/mlb/jays-red-sox-montreal-saturday-1.3518122


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes, I should be a bit more specific. The Impact and Alouettes no longer play there *regularly* as their home fields. The Alouettes have a 20 year contract to use McGill stadium as their home venue., and Saputo stadium was purpose built for the Impact. However, ss you said though, they do, as with MLB, occasionally play games there for special exhibitions.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

ZeroGravity said:


> Yes, I should be a bit more specific. The Impact and Alouettes no longer play there *regularly* as their home fields. They do, as with MLB, occasionally play games there for special exhibitions.


It's a stadium for 80000 to 100000 visitors, sucks when filled with less than 40000 people. I remember expos games with about 20000 people, comments were "it's empty"... It would look filled at McGill or saputo's... 
The big O just isn't for regular games. There was just no plans to maximize it's potential.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Yep, it's great for the one-off events like the annual MLB game, but big stadium and small crowd is awful. I wonder how that soccer stadium they built for the World Cup in the jungle town with no roads is doing?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think that American Ninja Warriors will eventually replace the Olympics completely.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jamdog said:


> It's a stadium for 80000 to 100000 visitors, sucks when filled with less than 40000 people. I remember expos games with about 20000 people, comments were "it's empty"... It would look filled at McGill or saputo's...
> The big O just isn't for regular games. There was just no plans to maximize it's potential.


If it's any consolation, TO had a similar experince when the Argos played at Rogers Centre/Skydome. Small leagues=small venues ideally.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Jamdog said:


> The 76 Olympics was a mess. The stadium wasn't even 100% completed. They finished it in the 80s.
> 
> However, it's false that only the pool is used.
> The velodrome is now Montréal's biodome. The outside areas are also used, and the housing have been reused.
> ...


When I lived in Mtl I worked in construction for a while, talked to some italians that were around when the olympics were there. Concrete trucks that were billed to the olympics went right through the stadium into St. Leonard and poured a lot of residential foundations. The corruption in Quebec's construction industry is massive and has been a gravy train for the mob for a loooong time. It makes doping scandals look like a joke in comparison.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I had heard that about concrete drive-through as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

An article in SI dated Feb 1976 on the problems in Montreal.

OLYMPIC NIGHTMARE FOR MONTREAL

It appears a lot of people made a lot of money

_The new schedule arrived at by OIB calls for two 11-hour shifts a day on the stadium site, six days a week. At present there are some 2,800 men working days and 750 at night. The average weekly paycheck is between $600 and $700, but a chatty taxi driver can tell you about a young friend of his who operates a crane and averages $1,100 a week. "He is 20 years old and he has $40,000 in the bank. He raises his crane once a day for half an hour. The rest of the time he sleeps inside the crane where it is warm. It is a long day, you know." At last count there were 52 cranes on the muddy floor of the stadium._


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I heard of trucks billing two and three times their concrete before going to residential, and of material substitution. Made bigger deficit, higher delays, and structural issues down the road. 

As I said, it's written all over Olympics libraries: don't do like Montréal. 
Regardless, the 1976 Olympics were a success sports-wise. 

Did you ever heard of Nadia Comanecci?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jamdog said:


> I heard of trucks billing two and three times their concrete before going to residential, and of material substitution. Made bigger deficit, higher delays, and structural issues down the road.
> 
> As I said, it's written all over Olympics libraries: don't do like Montréal.
> Regardless, the 1976 Olympics were a success sports-wise.
> ...


Heard about her and that's about it. I believe....if google is correct.....that '76 is the only olympics that the host country didn't win a gold. And Trudeau was prime minister.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep, its going to be fun. Another athlete pulled out today. A golfer. Well I guess not an athlete in the true sense of the word.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

it will be interesting to see what Olympic basketball looks like. Since The Dream Team, the US has had a hell of a time getting their best players, arguably the best in the world, to give a rats ass about international competition ...and the Zika and all the other negative stuff gives them an even better excuse to bail than usual. Its sad but at the same time I think the parity between nations is great, much better than seeing another Dream Team embarrass every single competitor.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

things not looking good 

Rio de Janeiro's acting governor: Olympics could be a 'big failure' - CNN.com


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Has any country in the last 50 years even broke even on an Olympics?


Calgary. If not breaking even, they came close. NBC paid huge for the TV contract - there were only 3 networks then and Oly viewership was huge. But the benefits from Calgary would have been worth any small loss.

Canada became an international force in speedskating and bobsledding (among others probably) because of those facilities. The oval, AFAIK, is still used by speedskating athletes around the world because of the high altitude. The success we experienced at Vancouver was largely because of the investment we made in Calgary. I was involved with both and can say Calgary was probably the better party/event to attend, although Vancouver was pretty good too. Of course, Vancouver was a better across-Canadian event because of the success. Finally winning a gold (and setting a record) after being the only host nation not a win a gold. Twice.

But those two were Winter Olympics. Summer O's are just too huge now - some nation's gonna fail over it. Probably Brazil. I shudder at the thought of Toronto trying to host a Summer O.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Sucks.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

More Rio goodness today. Sewage, garbage, let's throw a body into the mix....

http://gizmodo.com/human-body-parts-wash-up-next-to-rios-olympic-beach-vol-1782882619


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Don't know about the Montreal area but the Calgary park is mostly unused and the last time I was by it looked like housing was taking over. It made the news this Feb. when a couple of kids broke in and died.


Not sure where you got the idea it is unused...

the ski jumps apparently aren't used much, but the bobsled/luge tracks are used, there is a museum there & other sports facilities--and Canada Olympic Park is used for skiing every winter.--You get a good view of that from Stoney Trail heading towards 16 Ave, before you go downhill.

the Olympic Oval, used for speed skating still gets used.
And then there's the Saddledome, which is one of the older NHL arenas, and there's talk about building a new one--but all that came out of the Olympics.
And the Nakiska area is also still used as well...
So the ski jumps & maybe some other stuff isn't used much--and while housing is surrounding COP more than it used to, it isn't overtaking it.

As to the kids who broke in & a couple died--some of them worked there.
That would be odd if it was in disuse.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> Not sure where you got the idea it is unused...
> 
> the ski jumps apparently aren't used much, but the bobsled/luge tracks are used, there is a museum there & other sports facilities--and Canada Olympic Park is used for skiing every winter.--You get a good view of that from Stoney Trail heading towards 16 Ave, before you go downhill.
> 
> ...


I've gone by the ski jump area/park summer and winter and have never seen it being used. If they get used, that's fine.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've heard the ski jumps aren't getting used, but the rest is, as well as the other areas I mentioned (But weren't part of your post)
No host city is going to keep using all the facilities--some were temporary, some get repurposed, some become abandoned, etc--but to different levels & degrees of success.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Seeing stuff, especially when it's obvious and in the open, is tough.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

zontar said:


> I've heard the ski jumps aren't getting used, but the rest is, as well as the other areas I mentioned (But weren't part of your post)
> No host city is going to keep using all the facilities--some were temporary, some get repurposed, some become abandoned, etc--but to different levels & degrees of success.


Some discussion along the line suggested that because of low-use winter sport infrastructure like bobsled/luge tracks and ski jumps, that the host cities be limited to a relative small number like 8 or 10 and rotate through them to reduce the costs.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Compared to Calgary, Vancouver has built quite a few white elephants. I doubt the ski jump or luge/bobsled track will ever get used again. Unlike Calgary, that luge track is out in the middle of nowhere. 

Richmond is regretting taking on the oval. No longer used for speedskating (the Calgary facility is more useful because of the high altitude), it is a multipurpose rec center. Richmond can't come close to raising enough money to pay for the upkeep. If they were on the hook for the capital costs as well, it would probably already be leveled. Being in that part of Richmond, it will just sink into a wet sand oblivion when the big one strikes.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Milkman said:


> They've cut a half million dollars from their security budget.
> 
> I hope nothing bad happens, but I would not want to be there.


I know im coming in late, but in Vancouver the winter olympics security budget was well over 1 billion...

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> Rio is dangerous enough on a regular day. I can't imagine the risks during the olympics. Not necessarily because of any terrorist activity, but just your general run of the mill Rio violence x10.


I hate to post so quickly, but to disgust the average person vibe mag has been covering the lead ups to the olympics and world cup. Theyve been breaking in young girls for the foreign party for years..

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

New one today from Australia, their Chef de Mission has said that repeated requests to the Rio organizing committee for more information about security have been ignored and unanswered. This was triggered by the gunpoint robbery of two Oz athletes a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

and another Rio is a disaster of the day story. Hope the athletes have all their vaccinations up to date....

http://gawker.com/all-the-reasons-t...ource=jalopnik_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Merlin said:


> I think it's going to be a total shitfest.


I'd be impressed if it rose to the level of being a shitfest.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2016)

Even the 3000 or so prostitutes aren't expecting much action. lol.

Rio prostitutes offering 'early bird' special to Olympic athletes, visitors

_Disappointed by the low number of customers who turned up in Rio de Janeiro’s red light district during the 2014 World Cup, 
prostitutes in the Olympic host city are offering athletes and visitors an “early bird” special ahead of the games.


A flier that has been circulating around Rio ahead of the August games shows threesomes going for as low as $25 and an hour 
with one girl costing a little more than $18.

“There are women here for every taste – black, white, chubby, mature, whatever you like. You can walk around and take your 
time until you find the one you like the most,” she said. “And just like any supermarket, we've now got some great deals and 
we're cutting our prices. There's no other place in Rio like it. Take a bit of time while you're here to come.”_


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

When the cops are telling you, "hey, we can't provide security" it's probably best to listen.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Even the 3000 or so prostitutes aren't expecting much action. lol.
> 
> Rio prostitutes offering 'early bird' special to Olympic athletes, visitors
> 
> ...


well know we know what influences the IOCs decision to grant cities the games....sex vacations.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Cheery Rio Olympics story if the day, murder up 15%, robbery 30%

http://gizmodo.com/this-is-what-rio-looks-like-on-the-eve-of-the-olympics-1784136043


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Even the 3000 or so prostitutes aren't expecting much action. lol.
> 
> Rio prostitutes offering 'early bird' special to Olympic athletes, visitors
> 
> ...


I wonder how pokemon is doing there?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

what a disaster


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't know if the biker or the guy in the green shirt was after a Pokemon...



http://imgur.com/height%3D404%3Bid%3D7ioYZDQ%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D720


...either way I hope he caught it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm not seeing a lot of promotion of our athletes in the media this time around...wonder if we're expecting to not perform well.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Generally speaking, we're a winter Olympics country. There's far less spent on anything to do with summer Olympics here, be it advertising, promotion or training.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

They expect our athletes to top London by one medal


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Whenever I hear the name Rio, I think of this....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It will be strange without the Russians cheating their way through all of the events - and then claiming some kind of victory afterwards. I've been watching that for decades now.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Based on the latest test results there were/are a lot more countries involved, or at least athletes from many countries, Seeing the Russian reaction to these findings is going to be quite interesting.

edit - no blanket ban on Russian athletes just announced. Maybe they just woke up and realized how endemic doping is in the world of sport.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


>


LUCY!!!!!!!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Based on the latest test results there were/are a lot more countries involved, or at least athletes from many countries, Seeing the Russian reaction to these findings is going to be quite interesting.
> 
> edit - no blanket ban on Russian athletes just announced. Maybe they just woke up and realized how endemic doping is in the world of sport.


That's too bad. IMO, Russia (and East Germany) are the poster child of state-run cheating. From bringing a professional hockey to an amateur Olympics tournament for a couple decades to hand-signaling judges from other countries to manipulate judged sport outcomes, they have done it all, shamelessly and repeatedly.

As far as everyone doping, it doesn't make it right. But if I learned anything from the Lance Armstrong saga, it is that athletes can dope and never get caught. He must have been the most tested athlete in the world - ever - and they still never caught him. He went down due to circumstantial evidence. All the 2nd place finishers that were awarded the TDF victories after his disqualification were just as dirty as he was - they were hardly getting tested compared to him.

It's kinda like Schumacher and the '94 F1 season. He used traction control to win the WDC, but the FIA could never find it (well, until a year later). There is so much more money on the cheating side than on the detection/policing side that it is always going to be this way, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2016)

A snippet from the National Post

_RIO DE JANEIRO — Health experts in Brazil have a word of advice for the Olympic marathon swimmers, 
sailors and windsurfers competing in Rio de Janeiro’s picture-postcard waters next month: 
Keep your mouth closed.

Despite the government’s promises seven years ago to stem the waste that fouls Rio’s expansive Guanabara Bay 
and the city’s fabled ocean beaches, officials acknowledge that their efforts to treat raw sewage and scoop 
up household garbage have fallen far short.

In fact, environmentalists and scientists say Rio’s waters are much more contaminated than previously thought.

Recent tests by government and independent scientists revealed a veritable petri dish of pathogens in many of 
the city’s waters, from rotaviruses that can cause diarrhea and vomiting to drug-resistant “superbacteria” 
that can be fatal to people with weakened immune systems.

Researchers at the Federal University of Rio also found serious contamination at the upscale beaches of Ipanema 
and Leblon, where many of the half-million Olympic spectators are expected to frolic between sporting events.

“Foreign athletes will literally be swimming in human crap, and they risk getting sick from all those microorganisms,” 
said Dr. Daniel Becker, a local pediatrician who works in poor neighborhoods. “It’s sad, but also worrisome.”_


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think these will be pretty underwhelming games. I'm really not a sports fan at all, but my wife and I do enjoy watching some of the Olympic events.

This time........meh.

I just hope things turn out better than many are predicting. There are a lot of potential problems this time around.

As for the doping, as others have said, it seems like many athletes do it. We hear about those who are caught but with enough money, the technology is always there to stay one step ahead of the tests.

Winning at any cost......disgraceful.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm going to miss Olga weight lifting 7000 kilos.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I'm going to miss Olga weight lifting 7000 kilos.


Waiting for the clean and jerk? Or Olga's cousin Gemma?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I'm going to miss Olga weight lifting 7000 kilos.



While eating a sandwich with her other hand.


----------

